# '74 GTO Sending Unit Replacement



## 74GTORestoration (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm looking to replace the fuel sending unit and fuel tank on my '74 GTO. We dropped the tank to check to the condition and the tank is rusted more than I'd like and the sending unit is almost completed seized up from rust. A replacement fuel tank is an easy and quick find. However, I'm having a terrible time finding a replacement sending unit. It looks like it's a discontinued part and there's not much guidance on comparable parts. Any help out there would be appreciated.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Did you check for a '74 Nova unit? I was informed awhile back that the Nova and the GTO share a lot of sheet metal but are not identical underneath. I offer this up only since you've had no responses. Good luck!

Second row, third picture. Does your look the same?

http://www.classicindustries.com/sh.../fuel-tank-hardware/fuel-level-sending-units/


----------



## 74GTORestoration (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. I ended up finding the part with AutoZone. It was FG103A in the event anyone is looking for the same.


----------

